# intuition liners OR NOT



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

have been told by a few people that you should just find a snowboard boot that fit's alright and just throw out the liner and go with intuition liners. i WOULD LIKE TO HEAR SOME POSITIVE OR NEGATIVE FEEBACK ON THIS SUBJECT. 

Is there any pros or cons to these liners, what's the deal


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I think, that is what 32 liners are or at least used to be...32's are like slippers...jmho


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

32 uses the lowest grade intuition. I used the Dalbello Silver aftermarket wrap intuition liners. It changed the flex points in the boot just a bit but god damn those things are warm and help with a lot of problems. But if you're thinking of getting intuition just look at Ride/K2's boots they come with it minus the additional 200 dollar price tag.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

i ride my 32s in -25c and there like hell in a boot!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

I just returned my boots and got some Forum Kicker slrs. What do those have for liners? They are at my parents place right now so I can't check. lol. They are comfy as hell though.:laugh:


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

The most comfortable boot ever are Rome Folsoms. IMO. but they have a semi plush liner that they claim regulates temperature. Their claims are right, I tested these out and ran a few blocks in these boots (they are kinda soft) and my feet werent sweating, it was 75 degrees and I was wearing my smart wool socks

Ive had two pairs of 32's The Lashed boot, and last year I thought they were the most comfortable thing ever. Now I cant even stand to have them on my feet


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The intuition liner is cheap and moves around alot. I was pretty disapointed in them. Get Vans. They're liner is better than the intuition and they have added features like the anke support that make it fit better. I've been riding my BFB with the Quad liner for two years and they're they most comfortable bood I've ever ridden and the liner has been holding up unbeleivably well. I actually picked up another pair of the same boot to swap into when these break down. But i'm surprised at how long they've lasted I didnt think they'd make it 2 years and now it looks like they might make it 3.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

I've heard a lot of great things about Intuition liners, but from asking around at boardshops would be hesitant to pick them up. The method used for properly heat-molding them is different from regular liners. The two shops I visited sold boots with Intuition liners (though not the liners just on their own) but didn't have this machine you need to do this. Seems like a waste to buy a boot for the liner and not even have it properly heat-molded. Buyer beware.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Extremo said:


> The intuition liner is cheap and moves around alot. I was pretty disapointed in them. Get Vans. They're liner is better than the intuition and they have added features like the anke support that make it fit better. I've been riding my BFB with the Quad liner for two years and they're they most comfortable bood I've ever ridden and the liner has been holding up unbeleivably well. I actually picked up another pair of the same boot to swap into when these break down. But i'm surprised at how long they've lasted I didnt think they'd make it 2 years and now it looks like they might make it 3.





Extremo said:


> I bought an intuition liner online to put in a pair of Celsius (their first year of production didnt have a heat moldable liner) and cooked it in the oven with instructions I found online. I'm pretty sure I overcooked them because they started to smell like they were burning. I got rid of them after that season so I didnt care. I bought some Vans BFB and took them to the snowboard shop that uses a K2 heat blower to mold liners and it worked pretty good. The surprising thing is you dont need that much heat. So I'd suggest using a blow dryer for a little while until they puff up a bit even if the effects are minimal and let them mold to your feet the rest of the way by riding them.


I'd take what this guy is saying about intuition with a grain of salt as he didn't have it molded properly and probably didn't have the right size to begin with. Let alone without looking at your foot he's just recommending what he uses which surprise surprise is pretty typical of people on forums. Oh I use it that means its sick bro!



mag⋅net⋅ism;77755 said:


> I've heard a lot of great things about Intuition liners, but from asking around at boardshops would be hesitant to pick them up. The method used for properly heat-molding them is different from regular liners. The two shops I visited sold boots with Intuition liners (though not the liners just on their own) but didn't have this machine you need to do this. Seems like a waste to buy a boot for the liner and not even have it properly heat-molded. Buyer beware.


Eh I do intuition liners in snowboard boots at my shop. But I've also been a ski boot fitter for years and took everything I learned from that over to snowboarding. Intuition liners work wonders I have them in my K2's, I put them in my Vans last season, and I'm probably never going back to a traditional liner again. They're warmer, full custom fit, and offer way more support.


----------

